# Quina és la frase que està ben escrita?



## charles79

a) Senyor, vós no obeïeu ordes de ningú.
b) S'ha de reconéixer que té un llenguatge molt fluïd.
c) A partir de les dades de què disposem, es poden arguir diferents hipòtesis.

No sé exactament on es troben els erros de les frases b) i c).


----------



## Lurrezko

A) Ord*r*es
B) Recon*è*ixer, flu*i*d
C) Arg*ü*ir


----------



## Agró

Segur que n'hi ha una de ben escrita?

Ob*eïu*, no?


----------



## llorens89

Ordes i reconéixer són correctes en valencià.
La resta de les correccions estan bé.


----------



## Lurrezko

llorens89 said:


> Ordes i reconéixer són correctes en valencià.
> La resta de les correccions estan bé.



Benvingut al fòrum, llorens

Tens raó amb *orde*, la recull El DCVB. Però no hi figura *reconéixer*, amb accent tancat. Tu creus que és correcte?


----------



## llorens89

Sí, conéixer, paréixer, aparéixer...

Tots els verbs acabats en -éixer, porten accent tancat en valencià posat que és la pronúncia majoritària.

P.S Gràcies per la benvinguda. Porta ja prou temps usant wordreference, i no fa molt que vaig descobrir el fòrum, així que possiblement em voreu per ací.


----------



## Lurrezko

És cert, apareix al diccionari de l'Acadèmia Valenciana. És bo saber-ho. Gràcies


----------



## Regard3

La preposició "de" davant de "que" cau, per tant està malament la frase c.

 Seria: A partir de les dades que disposem, es poden argüir diferents hipòtesis.


----------



## Lurrezko

Regard3 said:


> La preposició "de" davant de "que" cau, per tant està malament la frase c.
> 
> Seria: A partir de les dades què disposem, es poden argüir diferents hipòtesis.



No, tu no disposes una dada, disposes *d*'una dada: la preposició és obligatòria. _A partir de les dades de què/de les quals disposem. _S'escriuria sense preposició si el verb no en regís:_ A partir de les dades que tenim...: _

Salut


----------



## betulina

Aquesta pregunta és massa general i pot suscitar diversos temes, com està passant. Com que contradiu la regla de només un tema per fil, el fil queda tancat.

Disculpeu les molèsties.

betulina
(moderadora)


----------

